# Jobillo (for real this time)



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

In the past I posted a couple of platters that I said was from jobillo wood, and then I found out the wood was mislabeled and it was actually granadillo. So I went through the stack of wood and found a piece that actually was jobillo. Its a striking piece of wood. Turned a thin wall platter with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice, sure looks like granidillo i have...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

Just going by store labels.... but it does look like Goncalo Alves, higher grades are referred to as Jobillo and we all know I'm worthy of higher grades 

The granadillo I have has darker wood with lots of birdseyes and is bordered by nice light heartwood. After looking at numerous pictures I'm pretty sure this is jobillo, aka Goncalo Alves and tigerwood. Besides, I already labeled the bottom as jobillo therefore it must be, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Did it have a pronounced smell to it when you turned it? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

I wear a respirator any time I'm turning or sanding so unless a wood is exceptionally aromatic I can't tell, and I didn't notice much on this one.


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 23, 2018)

Good turn David. What's your finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

I sand to 320 and then apply a couple coats of shellac sanding sealer (thinned 50/50 with alcohol). Then I sand again starting at 320 to 800. Then I apply a few coats of danish oil, the first two coats is danish oil thinned 50/50 with lacquer thinner, the subsequent coats is 75% danish oil 25% thinner. After a few days or so I buff either by hand or with a beale system. And finally a coat of renaissance wax. When buffing and waxing its important not to get any compound in the textured areas.

I like danish oil because its something I can use in cold weather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 23, 2018)

That's very nice, what tool do you use to give the bottom rings the ridges?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's very nice, what tool do you use to give the bottom rings the ridges?



I use a spindle gouge for doing the beads. For the texturing I use an old leather texturing wheel that I stole out of my cousin's barn  For the lines on either side of the texturing I use a parting tool turned on its side.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 23, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I use a spindle gouge for doing the beads. For the texturing I use an old leather texturing wheel that I stole out of my cousin's barn  For the lines on either side of the texturing I use a parting tool turned on its side.


Where might this barn be and can you fun interference for me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Where might this barn be and can you fun interference for me?



North Idaho. My cousin has a 1000 acre cattle ranch that once belonged to my great grandfather. My cousin no longer lives there so I visit once in a while and 'find' things. There is an old forge, huge scrap metal pile and tons and tons of wood. I only charge a beer for a tour, two beers for an unsupervised tour, four if I know what you're up to, six to look the other way, eight to help.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 23, 2018)

I got a 12 pack coming your way !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 23, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> North Idaho. My cousin has a 1000 acre cattle ranch that once belonged to my great grandfather. My cousin no longer lives there so I visit once in a while and 'find' things. There is an old forge, huge scrap metal pile and tons and tons of wood. I only charge a beer for a tour, two beers for an unsupervised tour, four if I know what you're up to, six to look the other way, eight to help.


Sounds fair to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 23, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> I got a 12 pack coming your way !!!!



You're my new best friend!! My grandmother has 540 acres next to the ranch, they did some light logging and I need to go in the late spring or summer and look for crotches and burls, the logging company just stacks those and burns them. I need to go see if there is anything worth getting, who's game?


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I wear a respirator any time I'm turning or sanding so unless a wood is exceptionally aromatic I can't tell, and I didn't notice much on this one.


Just curious. I had heard somewhere that Jobillo smells like sugar cookies. Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2018)

I like the accent work on the bottom ...what do you use to sign it?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 24, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> I got a 12 pack coming your way !!!!



So, are the four extra beers a subtle hint that you would like them blanked, labeled and sealed? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> You're my new best friend!! My grandmother has 540 acres next to the ranch, they did some light logging and I need to go in the late spring or summer and look for crotches and burls, the logging company just stacks those and burns them. I need to go see if there is anything worth getting, who's game?





Don Ratcliff said:


> Sounds fair to me



Aaaaaah I think ya need to fill Don in how N. Idaho looks this AM.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 24, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Just curious. I had heard somewhere that Jobillo smells like sugar cookies. Chuck



I have a couple more pieces, when I get around to turning them I'll have to pay attention and let you know if I notice the sweet smell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 24, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I like the accent work on the bottom ...what do you use to sign it?



Thank you, I enjoy doing the accent work. I sign my pieces with an archival pen which is designed to never fade. The one I use specifically is this one. Its the 1mm tip. I also like the 0.5mm tip (referred to as the 08 pen) for smaller turnings or for a finer line. Alcohol will smear it or completely remove it so if you're using a friction polish or shellac sanding sealer beware. The way I do it is after final sanding I'll sand the piece. I wait a couple minutes for it dry. If I am using sanding sealer on the wood then when I get to where the ink is I just blot a little bit with a paper towel and let it dry. Then if I'm using oil like danish or tung oil I wipe it on, no problem with the ink (though sometimes I still blot over the ink out of habit).

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## The100road (Feb 24, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> North Idaho. My cousin has a 1000 acre cattle ranch that once belonged to my great grandfather. My cousin no longer lives there so I visit once in a while and 'find' things. There is an old forge, huge scrap metal pile and tons and tons of wood. I only charge a beer for a tour, two beers for an unsupervised tour, four if I know what you're up to, six to look the other way, eight to help.



I got a 24 pack for permission to hunt the property.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 24, 2018)

The100road said:


> I got a 24 pack for permission to hunt the property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

